# Big Spring



## GridtII (5. November 2004)

Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr gab es hier eine heftige Diskussion wegen mehrere negativer Berichte über Big Spring. Ich hab damals meinen Plan, in dieser Anlage für ja nicht eben wenig Geld zusammen mit Freunden einen Angelurlaub zu verbringen, genau wegen dieser Berichte abgesagt. 
Jetzt meine Fragen: Wer hat in diesem Jahr dort geangelt und kann darüber berichten? Darf überhaupt hier im Forum zu dem Thema noch etwas geschrieben werden, oder gibt es da so etwas wie einen Maulkorberlaß? Vor einem Jahr wurde die Diskussion wegen rechtlicher Probleme eingestellt. 
Ich hätte immer noch Lust einen Angelurlaub dort zu verbringen, aber nicht ohne umfassende Information. Das Forum von Big Spring ist leider immer noch wegen "technischer Probleme" geschlossen. 
Also, wer kann etwas darüber berichten?

Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------

